# Ceranfelder, ein Hightech - Produkt



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

* Der Trick mit der Platte: Das Ceran-Feld * 

Es ist erstaunlich, wie viele Sensationen im Detail sich finden lassen in einer ganz durchschnittlichen Küche von heute. 
Beispiel: Kochplatten und -felder aus Ceran©. 

Du kennst es sicher selbst: Die Kochstellen werden rot glühend heiß, aber ganz dicht daneben bleibt die Temperatur eher kalt. Gasflamme, Elektroplatte, Mikrowelle, wie sie funktionieren und die Wärme produzieren, lässt sich noch verstehen, aber was passiert eigentlich bei diesem Material? Mach doch selbst einmal das Experiment mit ein paar Eiswürfeln, um zu sehen, wie dramatisch dieser Temperaturunterschied ist, und das schon bei wenigen Zentimetern Abstand. 
* Eiswürfel*  auf den glühend heißen Teilen des Ceranfeldes schmelzen schockartig. 
An der Unterseite kocht das Wasser fast sofort. Ein paar Zentimeter daneben passiert den Eiswürfeln nichts, sie bleiben Eis. 

* Der Trick bei Ceran*  liegt in seinen  
Materialeigenschaften. Ceran ist nicht einfach Glas, sondern eine Glas-Keramik, also eine Mischung aus einer Glaschmelze und Keramik. Ceran lässt dabei hervorragend Wärmestrahlung und eben auch nur  Wärmestrahlung passieren, lediglich  15 bis 20 Prozent gehen verloren.  
Jede andere Strahlung dagegen wird sehr schlecht durchgelassen. Dicht unter den Ceranfeldern, in etwa 5 Millimeter  Abstand, befinden sich also elektrische Heizspiralen oder auf Wärmeentwicklung getrimmte Halogen-Lampen (hier werden einmal Lampen eingesetzt für Wärme und nicht nur für Licht). Die Glas-Keramik lässt die produzierte Wärme verlustfrei durch und ermöglicht es, einen Kochtopf ohne Gefahr auf diese Hitzeproduzenten zu stellen. Gleichzeitig ist Ceran aber ein  extrem schlechter Wärmeleiter.  
Die Wärmeenergie, die es passiert, wird eben nicht seitlich abgeleitet.  
Edelstahl, Kupfer oder Silber zum Beispiel sind sehr gute Wärmeleiter und werden ja gerade deswegen auch als Kochtöpfe verwendet.  
Um es in Zahlen auszudrücken:    
Erhitzt man etwa Kupfer, Edelstahl oder Ceran auf 700° Celsius und misst in diesem Material in 5 Zentimetern Abstand die Temperatur, dann findet man bei Kupfer noch 600° (es leitet die Wärme sehr gut), bei Edelstahl noch 250°. Ceran dagegen ist in diesem Abstand gerade nur noch 50° "kalt" - es leitet die Wärme extrem schlecht und stellt so sicher, dass du dir  in dichtem Abstand zur glühend heißen Kochstelle nicht die Finger verbrennst. 

Ceran ist ein echtes * Abfallprodukt aus der Weltraumtechnologie* . Denn trotz der  beiden Eigenschaften - sehr gute Durchlässigkeit nur für Wärmestrahlung und sehr schlechter Wärmeleiter - müsste sich dieses Material wie jedes andere auch bei den Arbeitstemperaturen extrem ausdehnen. Enorme Spannungen wären zu erwarten, die das Material schier zerreißen müssten. Das nichts von alledem passiert, verdanken wir der Mischung aus Glas und Keramik. 
Der Anteil der Glasschmelze in Ceran© dehnt sich wie jedes andere Material bei Wärme aus.  
Bei der Herstellung der Glasschmelze achtet man aber darauf, dass sich in ganz geordneter Weise in der Schmelze zusätzlich Keime ausbilden. Dabei entsteht eine keramische Kristallstruktur. Und diese Keramik zieht sich - das ist das verrückte - bei Hitze zusammen und nicht aus.  
Das know-how in der Herstellung von Ceran© liegt darin, die beiden Materialien Glas und Keramik so aufeinander abzustimmen, dass sich das Endprodukt bei 
Wärme überhaupt nicht mehr ausdehnt. Ceran© hat auch bei 700° Celsius eine * Ausdehnung von Null! * 

Um diese Glas-Keramik zusätzlich gegen Bruch zu sichern (wenn Ihnen der Kochtopf auf die Platte fallen sollte), ist die Scheibe auf der Vorderseite spiegelglatt und auf der Unterseite genoppt. Sollte also doch ein kleinster Riss entstehen, frisst er sich nicht durch die ganze Scheibe hindurch und bleibt mehr oder weniger auf die Bruchstelle beschränkt.  
* Eine gerissene Ceranplatte nicht mehr benutzen, eindringende Feuchtigkeit kann zum Stromschlag führen! * 


* Vorsicht !* 
Trotz dieser hervorragenden Eigenschaften von Ceran keinen  
Topf mit kaltem Wasser auf die glühende Ceran-Platte aufsetzen! 
Sprunggefahr ! 


* 30 Jahre Ceran-Kochflächen* 
 imperial bereitete als Pionier den Weg für Eleganz in der Küche  

Auf Glaskeramik soll man kochen können?  
Das wollte man vor 30 Jahren nicht so recht glauben. Einige zukunftsorientierte Köpfe bei imperial sahen das anders und ebneten mit großem Engagement den Weg für den weltweiten Erfolg von Ceran-Kochflächen.  
1971 stellte der westfälische Küchengerätehersteller auf der Domotechnica in Köln das revolutionäre Material erstmalig der Öffentlichkeit vor. 
Heute kocht jeder zweite Haushalt in Europa auf den schwarzglänzenden  Flächen, die aus der Produktion des Spezialglasherstellers Schott in Mainz kommen.  
Und die eleganten und praktischen Kochflächen sind schon lange das Hauptprodukt im Programm der designorientierten Marke imperial. 

Die Pioniere bei dem westfälischen Küchengerätehersteller gewannen Ende der 60er Jahre den Mainzer Hersteller für ihre Idee.      
Die Zeit war günstig:  
Die modernen Einbauküchen hielten Einzug in die Haushalte. Die bis dahin noch  üblichen Öl- und Kohleöfen waren nicht mehr zeitgemäß, 
etwas Neues musste her


----------

